# Ghostrider



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

It's on now, I watched the first twenty minutes then decided to sit at the computer and browse the watch sales pages.

Surely this film has to be the biggest load of utter twaddle going? Aside from the lovely Eva Mendes (despite the well over whitened teeth) there can't be any reason to watch it can there? I remember Nicholas Cage being in some seriously clever films; Face Off for example, Gone In Sixty Seconds was entertaining and the oft overlooked Family Man was a brilliant story, why is he doing this nonsense?


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

He's a MASSIVE Marvel Comic books fan...particularly Ghost Rider so the chance to be him must have been too good to pass up...


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Well I hope he's earning out of it, because there must be some reason to offset the cost to his career.

The best performance seems to be coming from Wes Bentley, mind you he's a superb (but sadly overlooked) actor.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Who does he play?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Blackheart.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

The devil type dude? The movie is so dull I've not even picked up who that is!


----------



## sparky the cat (Jan 28, 2009)

Can't but agree - sat down to watch thinking Nick does a good film ....5 minutes later....what a load of twaddle .... he must have been young and his first film?.............no, shot in 2007.

Joined filterlab watching the sales go by


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

levon2807 said:


> The devil type dude? The movie is so dull I've not even picked up who that is!


That's the chap, the one with the green face.



sparky the cat said:


> Can't but agree - sat down to watch thinking Nick does a good film ....5 minutes later....what a load of twaddle .... he must have been young and his first film?.............no, shot in 2007.
> 
> Joined filterlab watching the sales go by


I'm glad I'm not alone.


----------



## ncon (Sep 14, 2005)

Agreed, the film is poo beyond belief.

At risk of diverging slightly, I thought this thread was going to be about "Ghostrider" as in the Scandinavian chap on a heavily modified Blackbird/Hayabusa who has his mates filming him charging between two articulated lorries on the motorway while pulling in around 300Kph; and other crazy nonsense.

They are easily found on Youtube and you'll know when you find the right ones...

Whilst not condoning what he is doing, that is some serious bike riding... thing is you just know that his name is Brian and he is an accountant or an IT guy who has this little "hobby" to get away from the Battleaxe Indoors.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I saw most of this film quite some time ago. It was a traumatic event and still haunts me to this day.







The idea that an old fart like Cage could be a young stunt rider is pathetic, and the hair piece was comical. 

Later,

William


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One of the worst films of the modern age...Cage must be embarrassed to have it in his portfolio...


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

William_Wilson said:


> I saw most of this film quite some time ago. It was a traumatic event and still haunts me to this day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah what was that rug all about, realy bad film, i actually sat through the whole nightmare film, another part of my life i cant get back lol

paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Cheesy and cool  Yep, his syrup was poo, his acting, even worse, but hey wot a bike  i had flames like that on my chopper  Funnily enough, i still do


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

To be honest, i thinks it's an ok film.....actually, i think it's a great film.

If you remove Cage's acting and just have the CGI'd Ghostrider.

And replace Eva Mendes with anyone else, or dispense with her role altogether - I'm sorry, but that girl can't act for toffee and no amount of alledged "eye-candy" (because she doesn't float my boat) is going to overcome a wooden and stilted performance.

Actually, if you want to see a really bad film, might i suggest "Hollow Point". the plot is so full of holes, it doesn't flow in any sense of the word and only John Lithgow's camp overacted criminal and Donald Sutherland's unhinged 'hitman' scenes make it watchable.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmm... so remove the two central characters and the film isn't entirely poo... 

I was already on the forum when the film started. After 10 minutes I heard my wife saying "What the hell is this supposed to be about?" and she turned it over to watch an episode of QI for the 57th time. And we are talking about a woman who will happily sit through almost anything with Nicholas Cage - she thinks National Treasure is vastly underrated and that Face/Off is a modern classic.

Eeek! Just Googled 'National Treasure' and it turns out a third is being made :fear: I didn't realise there had been a second.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought Cage was good in the film on last night.

It wasn't Ghostrider though :tongue2: :tongue2: Kiss of Death where he plays a psycho mobster. :hunter: Slightly over-acted at times but good escapist nonsense.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Javaman365 said:


> Actually, if you want to see a really bad film, might i suggest "Hollow Point". the plot is so full of holes, it doesn't flow in any sense of the word and only John Lithgow's camp overacted criminal and Donald Sutherland's unhinged 'hitman' scenes make it watchable.


Surely it can't be more full of holes than A Scanner Darkly? After watching that I could have sat and questioned the director for 14 hours straight without repeating myself. Shame really as it was technically very clever.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Me and angie was cracking up when he first changed in to the ghost rider, talk about major over acting at its best, my partner hates Nicholas cage,i liked him in gone in 60 seconds, although still prefer the original movie, and another but forgot its mane, he is on a plane as a convict and he saves the day as usual,

paul


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

zed4130 said:


> and another but forgot its mane, he is on a plane as a convict and he saves the day as usual,


Con Air. Not bad, I still prefer Family Man.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> zed4130 said:
> 
> 
> > and another but forgot its mane, he is on a plane as a convict and he saves the day as usual,
> ...


thats the one, i liked that, face off was kind of ok'ish

paul


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I like Nicholas Coppola but Ghost Rider was horse crap. Some of his better one's include Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas, Gone in 60 Seconds, Con Air, Face/Off, Adaption was good but weird like all Kaufman films, and though I've never seen it Lord of War looks good as well.


----------



## village (Apr 17, 2009)

Filterlab said:


> It's on now, I watched the first twenty minutes then decided to sit at the computer and browse the watch sales pages.
> 
> Surely this film has to be the biggest load of utter twaddle going? Aside from the lovely Eva Mendes (despite the well over whitened teeth) there can't be any reason to watch it can there? I remember Nicholas Cage being in some seriously clever films; Face Off for example, Gone In Sixty Seconds was entertaining and the oft overlooked Family Man was a brilliant story, why is he doing this nonsense?


GhostRider crap...i agree but nothing like switching off in front of a crap film! Much like Gone in Sixty Seconds..also a crap film i would say but the sort you can relax in front off and switch your brain off (although it was worth watching purely for the 30 seconds of absolute drivel Vinny Jones spouted at the end)

FaceOff seriously clever?......i assume you are on drugs? :wink2:

Lord OF War is definitely worth a look if you haven't seen it yet


----------



## Alexm (Jul 30, 2009)

i fell asleep


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Parabola said:


> I like Nicholas Coppola but Ghost Rider was horse crap. Some of his better one's include Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas, Gone in 60 Seconds, Con Air, Face/Off, Adaption was good but weird like all Kaufman films, and though I've never seen it Lord of War looks good as well.


Lord of war certainly redeems him, brilliant movie. no one has mentioned Snake eyes yet, I loved that. Wild at heart was good too.

I watched Ghostrider on a plane so was in a forgiving mood, thought it was a bit of a giggle.

Andy


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

foztex said:


> Parabola said:
> 
> 
> > I like Nicholas Coppola but Ghost Rider was horse crap. Some of his better one's include Raising Arizona, Leaving Las Vegas, Gone in 60 Seconds, Con Air, Face/Off, Adaption was good but weird like all Kaufman films, and though I've never seen it Lord of War looks good as well.
> ...


Ah Snake Eyes I'd forgotten that, brilliant film


----------



## Alexm (Jul 30, 2009)

the rock was a good'n aswel!


----------

